# Petroleum Leak Trinity Bay



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just when we thought our bays dodged a bullet, the hits keep right on coming. There was a storage tank spewing a petroleum product of some sort which smelled like creosote to me yesterday morning in North Trinity. It was the first platform about a mile West of the mouth of the river with a compressor building & two tanks on it. It leaked for five hours that I'm sure of. It appeared brownish at first, then started clearing somewhat the last time I was near it. There was a slick from Jack's Pocket all the way to the Spillway. I'm probably not the best at determining the volume of the spill, but I'm sure it was in the thousands of gallons. I called the Game Garden who put me in touch with the Coast Guard. Here is another # to keep handy that I hope you never need...

Reporting a hazardous substance release or oil spill takes only a few minutes. To report a release or spill, contact the federal government's centralized reporting center, the National Response Center (NRC) , at 1-800-424-8802. The NRC is staffed 24 hours a day by U.S. Coast Guard personnel, who will ask you to provide as much information about the incident as possible. If possible, you should be ready to report the following:

Your name, location, organization, and telephone number
Name and address of the party responsible for the incident
Date and time of the incident
Location of the incident
Source and cause of the release or spill
Types of material(s) released or spilled
Quantity of materials released or spilled
Medium (e.g. land, water) affected by release or spill
Danger or threat posed by the release or spill
Number and types of injuries or fatalities (if any)
Weather conditions at the incident location
Name of the carrier or vessel, the railcar/truck number, or other indentifying information
Whether an evacuation has occurred
Other agencies notified or about to be notified
Any other information that may help emergency personnel respond to the incident


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

geeez...They need to retire some of these tanks.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Not good


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

If it was brown first then clear liquid later spilling out the top of the tank... The clear liquid was probably produced/salt water.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> If it was brown first then clear liquid later spilling out the top of the tank... The clear liquid was probably produced/salt water.


Yeah...I guess that operation figures everybody was busy with the oil spill and wouldn't notice them flushing their tanks out into the bay. :headknock It was well documented as I got a follow up call from the GW, & two from the CG.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

When I met with the CG about a month ago at McCollum on that leak, the Major said it is not uncommon for several leaks a year from the below surface wells. That tank is a tad exposed though. He mentioned that the companies are really willing to fix their problems. Hope that tank is one.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats not good how does that happen do they not have some monitoring system that would let them know there is a leak. No wonder there are fish consumption warning signs at the boat ramps on the bay.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

FISHROADIE said:


> Thats not good how does that happen do they not have some monitoring system that would let them know there is a leak. No wonder there are fish consumption warning signs at the boat ramps on the bay.


Just you and me.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Leak*

I don't work in the oil field business but it looks like brine water (saltwater)to me.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

*secondary containment*

if those are any thing other than water I'm wondering why there's no secondary containment, at least that I can see


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

brine water


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

those tanks in north Trinity Bay have been doing that for longer that I can remember .....flying over in the 80's there was always a sheen on the water ....all the wells there have a permit to pollute...salt water discharge 
with a little crude/naptha mix in it.............


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Momma's Worry said:


> those tanks in north Trinity Bay have been doing that for longer that I can remember ....salt water discharge
> with a little crude/naptha mix in it.............


And you don't have a problem with that? :help:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Did they control that leak/spillage already?


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

If the tank is double walled, that acts as its secondary containment.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Leak*



DCAVA said:


> ^^^Did they control that leak/spillage already?


Hard to tell from the picture but I don't think it's a leak, I think it's just an overflow. As mentioned earlier most wells are permitted for things like this. You see it all the time on offshore platforms.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I work in oil and gas and I wish there was a $1,000 per barrel fine for this kind of polution!


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

OCS regs and State regs differ. You need to get the Lease Number and Operator name off that Trinity Bay Platform and report it to the RRC and TDEQ also. In my experience, operations in state lands/state waters do not allow discharge-used to, but not now. It certainly looks like produced water, but also would have crude in it as well as other potential contaminants.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> And you don't have a problem with that? :help:


This crude has to be stopped. Fines don't work. Suspend the company's teach them a lesson. This is happening to often. Can't keep dumping in the water. 
One day we won't be able to eat whats out there. Your really not suppose to consume very much even now.


----------



## CROSBYMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

*Slick*

We also saw and smelt what ever that was yesterday and by the time we smelt and saw the slick there was a coast guard helicopter doing circles out there looking. So we new something was up. We were hoping it wasn't oil some how from the barge collision . Not sure what it was but I work in a plant and know what brine is and that smell and slick wasn't brine water from what we saw. I was hoping we could get some clarification on what it was. I would have made a call as well but we saw the coast guard flying on top of it and new it had been reported already


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

they need to learn to discharge only after sunset .. like the rest of the environmentally conscientious companies


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Help a non O&G guy out, why would they be storing salt water (Brine) in a tank, above salt water?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

gater said:


> I don't work in the oil field business but it looks like brine water (saltwater)to me.


It was something toxic as I smelled it very strongly right after daylight when it was discovered. The stuff initially spraying out of the top of the tank was brown. It had already cleared up at the time that pic was taken. I was kinda scared to get too close to it until it cleared & quit stinking so bad. How again does saltwater make a five mile slick?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep the smell was over the top!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It was something toxic as I smelled it very strongly right after daylight when it was discovered. The stuff initially spraying out of the top of the tank was brown. It had already cleared up at the time that pic was taken. I was kinda scared to get too close to it until it cleared & quit stinking so bad. How again does saltwater make a five mile slick?


Oil floats on water. Initially you saw oil until all the oil ran out then the water started to flow out. Produced water will still have hydrocarbons in it which will cause a sheen. A little bit of oil will go a LONG way. If you don't believe me throw a handful of Fritos in the water and check out the slick they create.

Also, I am almost positive any permit will NOT allow liquid discharge of any kind into water. So this is not a permitted event and the operator is responsible for the cleanup.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

As stated earlier, very little crude or condensate will make a giant sheen. Look at the sheen any two-stroke motor puts out.

Operators are by and large very environmentally conscious and spend a lot of money to avoid this kind of upset.

There is no magically clean energy to heat and cool homes, run boats, make fertilizer, make plastics, run tractors to help feed folks. The industry by and large does its best to run clean operations.

If we shut down everything that could cause a problem and institute company-ending fines for any problems, we'll all be partying like it's 1642.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Outearly said:


> As stated earlier, very little crude or condensate will make a giant sheen. Look at the sheen any two-stroke motor puts out.
> 
> _I was there (about 25 yards away) & it wasn't a very little amount...It was very concentrated, strong, & spraying out at a good clip..._
> 
> ...


_This was not suggested, but thanks for your insight, and your poor attempt at humor..._


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Kind of a thread hi jack here. When I was driving home from Galv, yesterday late morning. There was a plant, just south of downtown Houston. That was discharging some serious black smoke. I could see it from Texas City. Thought it was a big fire, until I got close enough to see it coming out of a stack.


----------



## flatboat (Feb 14, 2012)

The sky is not falling as the fluid you seen is only produced water not oil. Yes it is now illegal to dump it overboard and the operator will be fined heavily. The water is coming from a hatch on top of the tank because of a safety system failure. Most saltwater tanks has a small amout of oil on top and thats prolly where the sheen came from. A gallon of oil will make 2 mile long sheen,if it would have been a 1000 gallons it would be on the national news. The operator should be fined for the discharge and you can bet they will. Produced water has very distinct smell that quite frankly stinks and thats what you smelled.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*I was there also*

I was there with two friends and we got to Jack's before sunrise and it wasn't leaking then. It started sometime after 10 am. We were over by those tanks about that time and there wasn't anything in the water. We went back north about 10:30 and fished until about 1:00 and that is when we smelt and saw what was at least a 3/4 mile line of oily brown substance. The sheen was twice that big. 
Let me say that what I saw and smelled was not saltwater brine. It was a heavy crude like substance. We contacted Texas Parks and Wildlife right away. We also saw the CG chopper flying over. I am sure by now that stuff is on the shoreline. I know people think it is funny to make light of this but the fishing has been excellent in that area for a long time and I can't see how this could possibly help it. 
I believe in energy as much as anybody on this site. I worked in a refinery for 25 years and have family and friends who still make their living in them. But we only have one environment and we should all take responsiblity for what we do and what happens in our bays, rivers and lakes.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job Robert What can we do.Can you imagine What is spewed at night and all up the Channel daily.I hope you get more attention to this than on here.Burnette Bay turns my stomach and yellows my hull.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Get upset about all the 2 strokes too,then...and the grease from trailers/vehicles at ramps.

The GOM is a full of bacteria that chomp up oil like mad. The stuff will be gone in no time. In the grand scheme of things, it isn't a big deal. That doesn't mean it is "right" or "pretty" Accidents and spills are a cost of the way we all choose to live.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> The GOM is a full of bacteria that chomp up oil like mad. The stuff will be gone in no time. In the grand scheme of things, it isn't a big deal.


Since my colon is full of bacteria also, I guess it will chomp up the oil and pollunts that absorb into the fish I eat out of the bays. Perhaps I should develop more of a lakadasical attitude like yours. Per your rationale, and in the grand scheme of things, it won't really matter if a dozen folks reading this thread get diagnosed with leukemia from exposure to environmental poisons. Hail...we are all going to be gone in no time. hwell:


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Like I said, BJ224 did great-he called and finally was told to call the USCG. However, the RRC and DEQ will send inspectors out there-they also have jurisdiction as does USCG. Remember, the more dogs barking, the more it will be attended to. Likely the Pumper was sick or someone didn't do their job. Those tanks should not overflow.


----------



## flatboat (Feb 14, 2012)

There are lots of reaons a spill can happen operator error and mechanical failure are the most common. Good thing is its a minor release that won't cause any lasting effects


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

GPS coordinates to RRC does wonders. They'll go out there and inspect.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Outearly said:


> As stated earlier, very little crude or condensate will make a giant sheen. Look at the sheen any two-stroke motor puts out.
> 
> *Operators are by and large very environmentally conscious and spend a lot of money to avoid this kind of upset.
> *
> ...


I work with one of the worlds largest oil company and I know a few people in the law dept .... All the EPA laws and guidelines that keep the air and water clean to protect "US" can all be loopholed by paying a fine.... they send out checks weekly...(that's "all the LOTS of money they spend on environmental" goes too) They don't give G-dang about anyone or anything other than their pocketbooks.... and if you don't believe that then you are SO SEVERLY oblivious to what really goes on.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Careful, this is a sensitive subject. If there is to much truth in it, this thread will get deleted.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Talmbout said:


> Careful, this is a sensitive subject. If there is to much truth in it, this thread will get deleted.


I doubt it will get deleted as this is important and not breaking any rules. On the other hand, being a provoking smartarse will get you an infraction!


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Talmbout said:


> Careful, this is a sensitive subject. If there is to much truth in it, this thread will get deleted.


Are you kidding me? There needs to be a reason and an answer, things like this need to see the light of day, only way for a solution.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Galveston Bay Energy who bought the F lease field from Exxon years ago. They admitted to Sheriff Hawthorne today that they had leaked out about 1/2 a gallon. The Sheriff wasn't very happy with their lie! So he made some calls and he said he talked to the GLO and they said its falls under the rules of the RRC. He's got a meeting with them later this week. FYI

If anybody sees any spill any where be sure to report it.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Black Jack, I don't think anybody is downplaying the overfill/spill. I just think the people in the industry were just letting people know what happened and what was being released. I am sure even industry people want this cleaned up... I know I do.

Also, every O&G company dreads environmental releases and do their best not to have them. At least every company I have ever worked for has been.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Oil company*



jtbailey said:


> I work with one of the worlds largest oil company and I know a few people in the law dept .... All the EPA laws and guidelines that keep the air and water clean to protect "US" can all be loopholed by paying a fine.... they send out checks weekly...(that's "all the LOTS of money they spend on environmental" goes too) They don't give G-dang about anyone or anything other than their pocketbooks.... and if you don't believe that then you are SO SEVERLY oblivious to what really goes on.


Do you work with or for one of the worlds largest oil companies because I don't agree with your statement. It's not loopholes, if they are sending out weekly checks they need tho clean up thier act!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

jtbailey said:


> I work with one of the worlds largest oil company and I know a few people in the law dept .... All the EPA laws and guidelines that keep the air and water clean to protect "US" can all be loopholed by paying a fine.... they send out checks weekly...(that's "all the LOTS of money they spend on environmental" goes too) They don't give G-dang about anyone or anything other than their pocketbooks.... and if you don't believe that then you are SO SEVERLY oblivious to what really goes on.


You are oblivious or I should say ignorant to what you are spewing. I have worked for the largest oil company and now work for the largest midstream company of its kind and they both care. I have personally seen heads roll because of environmental cover ups or doing thing in blatant disregard for the environment.

I have been in the environmental field for 14 years so I know a little about it...

If your company operates that way you need to out them. That is definitely an organization I would not want to be a part of.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just when we thought our bays dodged a bullet, the hits keep right on coming. There was a storage tank spewing a petroleum product of some sort which smelled like creosote to me yesterday morning in North Trinity. It was the first platform about a mile West of the mouth of the river with a compressor building & two tanks on it. It leaked for five hours that I'm sure of. It appeared brownish at first, then started clearing somewhat the last time I was near it. There was a slick from Jack's Pocket all the way to the Spillway. I'm probably not the best at determining the volume of the spill, but I'm sure it was in the thousands of gallons. I called the Game Garden who put me in touch with the Coast Guard. Here is another # to keep handy that I hope you never need...


 Blk Jck. Thank you for your post documenting this & reporting it. Good job. Green to you.


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

*spill*

fyi, I drove right through it, very large at about 6:50-7:00. It was large and very strong smelled. Only reason I didn't report it was that I had heard it had been leaking for 2 weeks from some locals and other friends going up that way.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Since my colon is full of bacteria also, I guess it will chomp up the oil and pollunts that absorb into the fish I eat out of the bays. Perhaps I should develop more of a lakadasical attitude like yours. Per your rationale, and in the grand scheme of things, it won't really matter if a dozen folks reading this thread get diagnosed with leukemia from exposure to environmental poisons. Hail...we are all going to be gone in no time. hwell:


Uh, no I didn't say that at all. And you don't have hydrocarbon oil eating bacteria in your butt, but you know that.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> Uh, no I didn't say that at all. And you don't have hydrocarbon oil eating bacteria in your butt, but you know that.


I know a little about bacterial organisms, although you seem to be the microbiologist aficionado on this thread. Please refrain from further interest or comments about my butt just the same...Thanks!


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

1 drop of diesel can create a sheen of 30x30 feet, 1 drop of of #6 oil can create a football field size sheen. 1 gallon can cover up to 10 square miles. But either way any release to the water is never a good thing. More laws and regulations, consumer price increases and same problem.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Boatcrazy700 said:


> 1 drop of diesel can create a sheen of 30x30 feet, 1 drop of of #6 oil can create a football field size sheen. 1 gallon can cover up to 10 square miles. But either way any release to the water is never a good thing. More laws and regulations, consumer price increases and same problem.


As long as the CEOs of these big companies keep making 7 digits, have great stock options, and unlimited of use company jets, it will just be business as usual. I'm thinking the money trail would show nothing but corporate greed..Just an educated guess.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*CEO's*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> As long as the CEOs of these big companies keep making 7 digits, have great stock options, and unlimited of use company jets, it will just be business as usual. I'm thinking the money trail would show nothing but corporate greed..Just an educated guess.


I'm not sure where everyone comes up with this stuff, 20 years I might be more likely to agree with you but that is not the case today.


----------



## Claydog (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree its not a good thing but we all want gas and plastic and everything else that comes from petroleum based products. Lots of oil out there in the water.
https://www.whoi.edu/oilinocean/page.do?pid=51880


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> As long as the CEOs of these big companies keep making 7 digits, have great stock options, and unlimited of use company jets, it will just be business as usual. I'm thinking the money trail would show nothing but corporate greed..Just an *POORLY *educated guess.


FIFY. Stick to healthcare, hopefully you know that better than you do the oil industry.

Healthcare CEOs don't make a dime, it's all volunteer based. They do it for love of mankind. Oh wait. No.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> FIFY. Stick to healthcare, hopefully you know that better than you do the oil industry.
> 
> Healthcare CEOs don't make a dime, it's all volunteer based. They do it for love of mankind. Oh wait. No.


Robert cares he took pics and reported nasties being spewed in our pond .That does not deserve an insult.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Anything spewing into our waters is unacceptable....period 


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Claydog said:


> I agree its not a good thing but we all want gas and plastic and everything else that comes from petroleum based products. Lots of oil out there in the water.
> https://www.whoi.edu/oilinocean/page.do?pid=51880


Thats true but if its gonna deystroy a natural resource is it worth it. I wish we would find another alternative or atleast tighter restriction. 
I wasn't there & don't know what happened. Sounds like someone took it upon themself to open the valve & let the stuff out knowing they were breaking rules. If thats the case this type of behaviour has got to be stopped. 
One post said he should of opened the valve at night. Holy cow! So, while the world sleeps these guys are letting toxins into our water Lord we are in some deep trouble.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> Healthcare CEOs don't make a dime, it's all volunteer based. They do it for love of mankind. Oh wait. No.


Just FYI...I never said healthcare wasn't big business. The big three hospital CEO's capitalize almost as decorously as the big three insurance CEO's. I'm not entirely comprehending your sarcastic analogy of industries, or how healthcare parallels the pollutants being dumped into Trinity Bay last Sunday morning. I find your irrefutable acceptance with the contamination of our resources to be overwhelmingly pathetic.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> That doesn't mean it is "right" or "pretty"





Blk Jck 224;8503858I find your irrefutable acceptance with the contamination of our resources to be overwhelmingly pathetic.[/QUOTE said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Not right or pretty, just like the deaths caused by malpractice or errors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just FYI...I never said healthcare wasn't big business. The big three hospital CEO's capitalize almost as decorously as the big three insurance CEO's. I'm not entirely comprehending your sarcastic analogy of industries, or how healthcare parallels the pollutants being dumped into Trinity Bay last Sunday morning. I find your irrefutable acceptance with the contamination of our resources to be overwhelmingly pathetic.


Easy JACK. Your right how can you be wrong. This isn't about money in my mind its our world we live in. No reason to deystoy it for a piece of paper that you fold up & put in your back pocket.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> ..... how healthcare parallels the pollutants being dumped into Trinity Bay last Sunday morning.....


Current healthcare changes well most certainly affect my life and the quality of it, the oil sheen will be gone in hours. Remind me again where oil comes from and what the oil pits around Spindletop look like today?

Truth and fact live somewhere between the mindless environmental panic on MSNBC and the pro business espoused on FOX Business. Whichever way you lean, step back and stop being motivated like sheep (from both sides).

Blk Jck, not to come off as rude, ease up on the environmental lecture when you have an awful nice boat motor cowl next to your name. I assume you enjoy running it and buying gas for "only" $3.39/ gallon. A picture of a kayak will be much more effective.


----------



## flatboat (Feb 14, 2012)

Its pretty simple if someone doesn't like the oil and gas industry just stop using there products. Also don't except in any money from any oil and gas providers or there employees. Oh wait that won't work will it because your *** would be walking and bankrupt pretty quick.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> That's like saying one bad nephrologist means all nephrologists are horrible people wanting to harvest kidneys and sell them on the black market.


Please don't continue on this ridiculous comparison rant. I'm not trying to entice you to reveal your ignorance to the world. Nephrologists don't even insert their own dialysis catheters, much less know the first thing about harvesting an organ. The last time they had a scalpel in their hand was dissecting a pig in biology class...LOL


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Please don't continue on this ridiculous comparison rant. I'm not trying to entice you to reveal your ignorance to the world. Nephrologists don't even insert their own dialysis catheters, much less know the first thing about harvesting an organ. The last time they had a scalpel in their hand was dissecting a pig in biology class...LOL


Pick whatever profession you want. Cardiologist. Truck driving company, trash men- your tirade is misguided and irresponsible.

It is seriously great you reported a leak. Here's a tuna for you !tuna!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> Pick whatever profession you want. Cardiologist. Truck driving company, trash men- your tirade is misguided and irresponsible.
> 
> It is seriously great you reported a leak. Here's a tuna for you !tuna!


I like tuna!  Now that is something I know a little bit about.  Well...the cooking of it anyway. Please no attacks about not knowing how to catch them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Byrdmen said:


> Blk Jck, not to come off as rude, ease up on the environmental lecture when you have an awful nice boat motor cowl next to your name. I assume you enjoy running it and buying gas for "only" $3.39/ gallon. A picture of a kayak will be much more effective.


Yup...I recently switched from a 2 Stroke to that 4 Stroke to help save on gas & oil with less oily emissions. Just trying to do my part Bro. I considered a kayak, but couldn't cover as much water to effectively run environmental safety patrols. :cop:


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> Thats true but if its gonna deystroy a natural resource is it worth it. I wish we would find another alternative or atleast tighter restriction.
> I wasn't there & don't know what happened. Sounds like someone took it upon themself to open the valve & let the stuff out knowing they were breaking rules. If thats the case this type of behaviour has got to be stopped.
> One post said he should of opened the valve at night. Holy cow! So, while the world sleeps these guys are letting toxins into our water Lord we are in some deep trouble.


If it was intentional that's a different story, but sometimes it could be caused by a dump valve hanging open, causing the water to keep filling then eventually let oil out too. Might be why there was more oil than usual in the water. Definetly a problem, but the pumper should have caught it before it happened. Also, the tanks have high liquid level controls which would cause a shut in somewhere. Lots of engineering systems in place to prevent that type of stuff...


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Problem is when you are dealing with mechanical equipment you're going to have mechanical failures. On top of that, put that mechanical equipment in saltwater environment and it magnifies the problems. I'm surprised there are not more leaks. No excuses though. They should be maintained and monitored continuously.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty easy to see what side of the table people are on here. To say that big business, in any industry, isn't worried about the bottom line is down right foolish.

Surprised no one has brought up the Horizon while stating how environmentally concise big oil is. !tuna!

Numerous investigations explored the causes of the explosion and record-setting spill. Notably, the U.S. government's September 2011 report pointed to defective cement on the well, faulting mostly BP, but also rig operator Transocean and contractor Halliburton.[21][22] Earlier in 2011, a White House commission likewise blamed *BP and its partners for a series of cost-cutting decisions and an insufficient safety system*, but also concluded that the spill resulted from "systemic" root causes and "absent significant reform in both industry practices and government policies, might well recur".In November 2012, BP and the United States Department of Justice settled federal criminal charges with BP pleading guilty to 11 counts of manslaughter, two misdemeanors, and a felony count of lying to Congress.

On 9 November 2010, a report by the Oil Spill Commission said that there had been "*a rush to completion"* on the well and criticized poor management decisions. *"There was not a culture of safety on that rig," the co-chair said.*

The panel found that BP, Halliburton, and Transocean had attempted to work more cheaply and thus helped to trigger the explosion and ensuing leakage.[299] The report stated that* "whether purposeful or not, many of the decisions that BP, Halliburton, and Transocean made that increased the risk of the Macondo blowout clearly saved those companies significant time (and money)."**[*299

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deepwater_Horizon_oil_spill

There were numerous tests performed that showed ineffective sealing of the oil rig. There was also the riser and well that were impacted by chemicals flowing into them. Chemicals flowing into the equipment is a key way to contaminate the machinery and create an explosion of the magnitude of deepwater horizon. The blowout prevent (BOP) was also defective, but BP rushed its workers to complete the task as fast as possible. Although tests determined these problems were present, they were overlooked and work on the project continued as usual.
Human negligence is also to blame for the oil spill of 2010. â€œRepeated negative pressure testsâ€ were overlooked and this was the result of humans not contemplating the risks that could result from such oversight. Knowledge of machines and chemical processes also contributes to the explosion. While it is true that those in charge of the work did overlook the oil rig problems, it may be that they were negligent due to ignorance. Perhaps they really did not know the problems going on with the oil rig; their ignorance of mechanical defect and chemical processes is what prevented them from doing something to investigate the problems.

http://www.deepwaterhorizon.us/causes-of-the-deepwater-horizon-disaster/

Would like to see one of the guys claiming that there is no issue with the "brine" leaking into the bay


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

flatboat said:


> Its pretty simple if someone doesn't like the oil and gas industry just stop using there products. Also don't except in any money from any oil and gas providers or there employees. Oh wait that won't work will it because your *** would be walking and bankrupt pretty quick.


I never plan on being bankrupt, and remember when people rode horses? :idea:

And what is wrong with walking, read this book, Duane's Depressed by Larry McMurtry---nothing wrong with taking a peaceful walk.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*How did this get off track??*

How did this discussion of a spill that polluted some of Trinity Bay get so far of topic? The man reported the spill no doubt the right move on his part. We saw it and reported it to Texas Parks and Wildlife, maybe I should have called the CG but I saw them fly over not 45 minutes earlier. 
This site used to be full people who didn't hide behind a computer screen and bash each other on their beliefs and values. 
The facts are a mistake was made and oil/pollutants were leaked into the bay. As fishermen/women we should be upset and trying to make sure it doesn't happen again. 
We all need money to live and no one wants to go back to the 1900's. Or at least I don't, I am retiring soon and I plan to send a lot more time out on the water. I keep a few fish to eat but I don't want them be harmful to me or anyone I feed them too. 
Come on guys lets attack the problem not each other over our beliefs.
Enough said.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

batmaninja said:


> Pretty easy to see what side of the table people are on here. To say that big business, in any industry, isn't worried about the bottom line is down right foolish.
> 
> Surprised no one has brought up the Horizon while stating how environmentally concise big oil is. !tuna!
> 
> ...


 The whole BP deal is sort of funny to me. My former small independent offshore oil company jointly owned a platform with BP just outside Texas State Waters off High Island Area-was a single, older type Caisson. Many years before Macondo Blowout (about 4 years), got the AFE to P&A the well and remove the Caisson-was about $1.5 MM. BP doubled the actual P&A/removal cost-a $1.5 MM project ended up costing over $3.2MM-they only worked daylight hours for safety reasons-although the work/lift barge was a 24 hour per day crew, they hired 2 Safety Engineers (why two when only working 12 hour days-I guess the other safety engineer checked to make sure all slept safely?) and they took a long time to complete the operation. Was quite a mess cost-wise, very poorly managed, but was done with extreme safety overkill. 

That was before Macondo-Oil companies do care-they get a blackeye and fines/penalties, so for you folks that think all oil does is to try to pollute, you are actually mistaken (and should move to NY or WA and have "Happy Feely Days").


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jamaica Cove said:


> The whole BP deal is sort of funny to me. My former small independent offshore oil company jointly owned a platform with BP just outside Texas State Waters off High Island Area-was a single, older type Caisson. Many years before Macondo Blowout (about 4 years), got the AFE to P&A the well and remove the Caisson-was about $1.5 MM. BP doubled the actual P&A/removal cost-a $1.5 MM project ended up costing over $3.2MM-they only worked daylight hours for safety reasons-although the work/lift barge was a 24 hour per day crew, they hired 2 Safety Engineers (why two when only working 12 hour days-I guess the other safety engineer checked to make sure all slept safely?) and they took a long time to complete the operation. Was quite a mess cost-wise, very poorly managed, but was done with extreme safety overkill.
> 
> That was before Macondo-Oil companies do care-they get a blackeye and fines/penalties, so for you folks that think all oil does is to try to pollute, you are actually mistaken (and should move to NY or WA and have "Happy Feely Days").


Move! I'm from Texas & will die here. I'm happy & feely fine right here.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Jamaica Cove said:


> The whole BP deal is sort of funny to me. My former small independent offshore oil company jointly owned a platform with BP just outside Texas State Waters off High Island Area-was a single, older type Caisson. Many years before Macondo Blowout (about 4 years), got the AFE to P&A the well and remove the Caisson-was about $1.5 MM. BP doubled the actual P&A/removal cost-a $1.5 MM project ended up costing over $3.2MM-they only worked daylight hours for safety reasons-although the work/lift barge was a 24 hour per day crew, they hired 2 Safety Engineers (why two when only working 12 hour days-I guess the other safety engineer checked to make sure all slept safely?) and they took a long time to complete the operation. Was quite a mess cost-wise, very poorly managed, but was done with extreme safety overkill.
> 
> That was before Macondo-Oil companies do care-they get a blackeye and fines/penalties, so for you folks that think all oil does is to try to pollute, you are actually mistaken (and should move to NY or WA and have "Happy Feely Days").


If you think the BP deal is "sort of funny", then youâ€™re a F****** idiot. Eleven men lost their lives on The Horizon, two of whom I worked with and knew personally. BP may be good at cutting pipe, but they s*ck at running and interpreting a negative pressure test â€" A procedure most worm drillers running junk a** compound land doubles understandâ€¦â€¦


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Texas Enviromental*

Looks like someone got their attention .....Put in at Gou Hole this morning and they are cleaning up a spill near Cross Bayou. Texas Enviromental (State of Texas) and US Coast Guard and a clean up company are on site.Sounds like its has to do with what was coming out the tank in Trinity Bay. The guy with Texas Enviromental said it was due to over flow, but it is being cleaned up.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

waterwolf said:


> Looks like someone got their attention .....Put in at Gou Hole this morning and they are cleaning up a spill near Cross Bayou. Texas Enviromental (State of Texas) and US Coast Guard and a clean up company are on site.Sounds like its has to do with what was coming out the tank in Trinity Bay. The guy with Texas Enviromental said it was due to over flow, but it is being cleaned up.


 :texasflag


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Blk Jck he also said they are allowed a certain amount but what was released or overflowed was not ok. So making a few phone call got results. Thanks!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

waterwolf said:


> Blk Jck he also said they are allowed a certain amount but what was released or overflowed was not ok. So making a few phone call got results. Thanks!


I'm telling you Bro...what was flowing out of the top of that tank from about 0730-1000 last Sunday morning was some vile pollutants that smelled like it would eat the gel coat off your boat. I hope that the company gets triple fined if they intentionally falsified their report about what or how much they actually spilled.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Should be able to find a report on the clean up and what's being cleaned up, all the man told me was that it was near Cross Bayou...seems like it would be that entire area..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

waterwolf said:


> Should be able to find a report on the clean up and what's being cleaned up, all the man told me was that it was near Cross Bayou...seems like it would be that entire area..


I e-mailed the Coast Guard requesting information about the spill.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I was out there Tuesday before daylight launching at ft anahuac and there was a couple boats and 4 trucks full of clean up personnel that were just pulling out of the ramp. When we cam back in the same boats but different personnel were out again working on cleaning it up. I was surprised to see what appeared to be crews working around the clock.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

slabnabbin said:


> I was out there Tuesday before daylight launching at ft anahuac and there was a couple boats and 4 trucks full of clean up personnel that were just pulling out of the ramp. When we cam back in the same boats but different personnel were out again working on cleaning it up. I was surprised to see what appeared to be crews working around the clock.


Good job BJ.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

On a lighter subject...a friend and I were fishing in the pocket a couple or 20 years ago and it was getting close to lunch time. We busted open a couple cans of sardines, drained the cans overboard and had lunch. 20 minutes later, we were fishing the biggest slick we had seen in years. Made a couple of drifts on it until it hit us both at the same time...Sardine slick...Good job Black Jack, standing up for what you believe is right. I have made my living in O&G business for 35 years and I believe most of us (worker bees and mgmt.), want to do the right thing. Listen to what Capt. Jim West said about 20 posts ago. If it don't look right, Report It......Dale


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will post feedback from correspondence with CG tomorrow.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

What you find out blk Jck.?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

waterwolf said:


> What you find out blk Jck.?


Got an 'out of office' response yesterday from USCG. Will post response once received. Are there any other sources that would make information about spills public knowledge?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

http://galvbay.org/advocacy_seafood.html


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Melon said:


> http://galvbay.org/advocacy_seafood.html


Thanks for all you do big guy!!!
:cheers:


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me how supposedly educated people can make such uninformed remarks about subjects of which they don't have a clue. Sad! Several folk on this thread have lost the respect I once had for their opinions.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Super Dave said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how supposedly educated people can make such uninformed remarks about subjects of which they don't have a clue. Sad! Several folk on this thread have lost the respect I once had for their opinions.


So Super are u saying there is nothing wrong with fish up the channel and other parts of our Bay System?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Finally spoke with Captain White of the USCG this morning. He couldn't go into many specifics about the spill as there is still an ongoing investigation. The USCG had aerial survelience of the spill as a result of report that morning. The company that owns that active oil producing platform has accepted responsibility for the overflow / spill. They hired a contractor to clean up the spill, which is being overseen by the USCG for enviromental protection as they proceed. The clean up has taken a long time due to the extremely shallow NW corner of Trinity Bay. Capt White says the USCG presence is to ensure that spill crews do their job with the least disturbance to the bayous, estuaries, aquatic plants, shorelines, etc. He also said there were various interests in Chambers County that were requesting & reveiving progress reports. After the investigation is completed there will be more public record as to the specifics of the spill. He also added that the swift reporting of the incident enabled them to move as quickly as they did, & he encourages anyone that ever suspects or sees a spill to report it ASAP...National Response Center # 1-800-424-8802.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for the info....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats to you on trying to help-we need more of us to take an interest in our environment! hats off to you.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> congrats to you on trying to help-we need more of us to take an interest in our environment! hats off to you.


I'm looking forward to taking my Grandchildren fishing one day (Once I have some). My latest motto is doing the next right thing. I did it for us, and I'm sure most of you would do it for me. :smile:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

What are the latest conditions in this area?


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

old thread but I saw a well this weekend spewing gas in trinity...buddy took a pic let me see if i can get it to post


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

The connection right there in the middle between the yellow bars has a leak and leaving a sheen/smell on the water

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*report*

can we get a fishing report and GPS coordinates to the fish???:cheers:


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

4x4tx said:


> The connection right there in the middle between the yellow bars has a leak and leaving a sheen/smell on the water
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that well is dead and the head needs to be re-moved then clean sweep the bottom of junk along with all the scores of others out there ...hazard to navagation ...leaving and improving the shell pad of coarse


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't see the gas-can you throw a match towards it to make it show up better? 

Call the USCG, GLO and the TCEQ. The "gap" looks like it's between the casing head flange and the wellhead-that area should not leak. If it's a dead well (likely an old HO&R/ExxonMobil original well), it shouldn't be flowing gas, much less leaking. Where the heck is the Pumper for these wells?


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Jamaica Cove said:


> I don't see the gas-can you throw a match towards it to make it show up better?
> 
> Call the USCG, GLO and the TCEQ. The "gap" looks like it's between the casing head flange and the wellhead-that area should not leak. If it's a dead well (likely an old HO&R/ExxonMobil original well), it shouldn't be flowing gas, much less leaking. Where the heck is the Pumper for these wells?


Not sure how it could be dead if it clearly has a loud hissing noise associated with high pressure gas/liquid spraying out of that seal...downwind of it there was a light sheen and clearly could smell it.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Oh Geez*

Read through a lot of this - CRUDE oil unrefined is present in minute amounts in almost every marine organism - it flows naturally from the ground , and there are bacteria that break small amounts down -hydrocarbons seeps are a natural part of the environment and in small amounts are handled by wind ,wave and marsh areas.

HOWEVER operators of stripper wells who take over after the bigs leave, DO have many problems, they are the ones squeezing what profits they can, and do things to skirt the environmental law, and get caught out in poor maintenance

That saltwater tank blowing out assorted hydro's , aside from saltwater, benzenes, pentanes, and the hydro comes out first as it was floating on top of the water in the tank - most likely the recovery pump was bad or the unit lost electricity - the operator has signage on the platform and likely a number to call - if you see such and are concerned make calls to the Coast Guard, the operator, have GPS coordinates, take pics.

The sky isn't falling, but certainly bring such to attention of those who are responsible -- this Big Oil is evil crapola hurts us all --


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Snag gps coordinates and let the TXRRC know and theyâ€™ll hop on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Saltwater from a gas well stinks!


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

reelthreat said:


> Oil floats on water. Initially you saw oil until all the oil ran out then the water started to flow out. Produced water will still have hydrocarbons in it which will cause a sheen. A little bit of oil will go a LONG way. If you don't believe me throw a handful of Fritos in the water and check out the slick they create.
> 
> Also, I am almost positive any permit will NOT allow liquid discharge of any kind into water. So this is not a permitted event and the operator is responsible for the cleanup.


You fish slicks from fish don't you? think about how much puke that fish gave out to make a slick that they do.


----------

